# It Is A Lathe "south Bend"?‏



## C_B_S (Mar 25, 2016)

Dear, I live in Brazil and recently acquired an old lathe. 
I'm restoring the lathe and I wonder if it was manufactured by "South Bend". 
If so, what is the model?
Do you have any manual that can provide me?
Thank you.


----------



## pythonwill (Mar 25, 2016)

it looks just like my south bend model A, not sure on a manual, I need one too


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 25, 2016)

Look in here.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/reso...s-click-here-first-for-alpha-sorted-list.573/
what is the serial # ?  On the bed ways. (Under the tailstock) I cannot quite read it.
pythonwill: Your model A has a QCGB the lathe in the OPs picture does not.
I agree though it looks SBL.


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't think it's a South Bend. It looks similar, but I think it's a clone of a South Bend. Look closely at the tailstock and you'll see it's quite different than ones used on the South Bend lathes. It uses a locking lever on the back instead of a nut that is tightened with a tailstock wrench. Also, the apron looks different than a South Bend.


----------



## Nammar (Mar 25, 2016)

Dear C_B_S, What you have is a Southbend 9" model C. The 9" is the diameter that the machine can hold and machine. (9" = 228.6 mm.) In other parts of the world, a lathe capacity is measured by swing or radius, so a 4.5" swing. (4.5" = 114.3 mm.) The Americans measure a lathe by the length of the bed, as well, while other parts of the world measure the work holding capacity of the lathe between centres. The model C only has the saddle feeding ability. The model B has the saddle feed and cross slide feed and the model A has the saddle feed, cross slide feed and the quick change gearbox for quick selection of different pitches on the leadscrew. For your information, the leadscrew is an imperial 8 threads per inch (TPI.) and therefore is only good to cut imperial threads without the transposing gears, to convert to metric thread cutting ability.

I was given one of these lathes a number of years ago an am quite impressed with the lathes performance for a table top lathe. Here are some pictures after restoration;


Note the change gears in the background. Some change gears were missing from the full set, which I bought on E-Bay.


The gear banjo was cracked, which I also bought a replacement for on E-Bay.


Another view of the change gears and the cracked banjo.


I also had to buy a 3 jaw chuck. The lathe only came with a 4 jaw chuck and small face plate, which can be seen in the background. I don't have a two point or 3 point steady rest yet, but I'm still looking on e-Bay for a cheap deal. I have modified the tool holder to have a quick change tool post, which makes the lathe much easier to use.

You can use phosphoric acid, scotchbright pads and plenty of elbow grease to remove the rust and dirt from the lathe, before attempting to power her up. Use a way oil on the slides after using phosphoric acid to stop flash rusting. The cleaning process will let you know the extent of wear or if any broken parts need replacement.

There are manuals on this forum for the Southbend lathe, in the downloads section. Keep the photos of your cleanup coming. Geoffrey.


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 25, 2016)

The more I look at the OP's photos, the more I'm convinced that this is NOT a South Bend lathe. Look at the headstock. No bearing caps held down by screws. No Gits oilers on the top or the front. Even the overall shape of the headstock casting is different.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 25, 2016)

this may help out...
http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend9-inch/page8.html


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 25, 2016)

VSAcona wrote what i thought. The tailstock boss and the lack of visible oilers.
The countershaft casting differs as well.


----------



## Andre (Mar 25, 2016)

It might not be a South Bend, but that doesn't matter. Clean it up and use it as best you can  It might even work nicer than a SB. 

Looks like it has roller bearings instead of a plain bearing. It might be able to take higher spindle speeds because of that. A big plus when turning small diameter work (just be careful if using a chuck at high speeds, make sure it can handle the RPM's)


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 25, 2016)

Spindle bore looks larger than a 9" also. I agree it likely has roller bearings. It does look a lot like a SB.


----------



## C_B_S (Mar 28, 2016)

Dear friends, you are fantastic !!!
I never received so much help !!!

Like most of you, I do not think it's a SBL. I also believe that sja a "clone" made in Brazil.

Even I've read something that said a Brazilian plant even fabricated a "clone", but still none of the models was the same as mine.

VSAncona and LucknowKen, you were perfect in their "observations". I am beginner but I noticed this difference too.

Nammar his lathe was spectacular. My lathe at the moment is almost completely dismantled, but after restoring it, I hope that it is as beautiful as yours.

Thank you all.
Obs .: When my lathe is restored, I will post the pictures here.


----------



## aametalmaster (Mar 30, 2016)

Deff is a SBL clone...Bob


----------



## radial1951 (Apr 16, 2016)

aametalmaster said:


> Deff is a SBL clone...Bob


LOL ...  not much of a c_lone_ when the headstock, tailstock and apron are all substantially different. 
But clearly the 9"SB was the inspiration. Bed, feet, cross and compound all faithfully copied.
And obviously not a backyard job, I like the adjustable bronze spindle bearings and the big hollow spindle.
Bed ways look in good condition too. Will restore into a nice lathe.
No wonder there were so many "copies". IMHO, the 9-10 SBLs are the perfect small lathe, somehow they are just "right".


----------

